# Shop layout and organization



## kylemp (Dec 28, 2015)

So with putting together a new shop, I'm trying to get ideas for layout and organization. 

I'll post some pictures as it progresses but right now I'm wondering if anyone wants to share some ideas and pictures of how they've done it,what worked and didn't, etc. Right now I'm wondering how you guys do material storage.. I don't have an overhead Crane yet, or a forklift, so how I store the plate will depend heavily on retrieve ability.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 28, 2015)

Im going to watch this one. Closly! I would say the only omportant thing is have any fab work hapen far far away from the machining equipment to limit grinding dust and sparks on the machines. Keep us posted


----------



## sorrelcreek (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is my home shop it's a 30 by 28 with 12 foot door and has a storage room and the other room is storage and a bathroom with radiant heat.  I try and keep everything to the out side walls as much as a can so if I need to bring something in or building something that has size I still have room.  Soon I'll probably loose more room if I buy more equipment.  I just built this metal rack outside my shop cause I don't have the room I'd like to keep 20 foot lengths of steel.


----------



## Janger (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice sorrelcreek.


----------



## BradH (Feb 20, 2016)

Great space!  In my shop I put the mill and lathe facing each other, because I am only using one or another at a time, and often swap between the two.  The mill protrudes a bit but leaves a lot of the wall space open for other gear.  For example, I might turn the corner with the toolboxes into the "machining corner".  I have a small bandsaw like yours - I tuck it behind the mill until I need it.  I have a much smaller welding table, and it doubles as a bench at the mill and lathe.  I tuck it behind the table near the column of the mill to reduce footprint...

When I get the place cleaned up will send a photo to show...

Brad.


----------

